# ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر



## الملك العقرب (17 يونيو 2007)

ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر        مع زكر السبب


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ايه رايكم في الموضوع


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*ميرسي على الموضوع 
بس انا في رأيي فودافون شبكتها احسن​*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

انا كمان بفضل فودافون علشان شبكتها احسن


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

موبينيل طبعآ و بلا منازع

موبينيل معايا من 8 سنين أحسن خدمة 

كانوا اصحابى فى المعهد منهم موبينيل و منهم فودافون 

و المعهد بتاعنا بعيد عن البلد وسط الصحراء اسمها الكوثر

كنا احنا اللى معانا موبينيل الشبكة موجودة من اول شرطة لأخر شرطة 

لكن اللى معاهم فودافون كان ممكن مفيش شبكة خالص او شرطة واحدة بس و طبعآ بتبقا ضعيفة

من هنا عرفت ان موبيبنل شبكة المحمول الأولى فى مصر 

مهما طلعت شركات و خطوط حتى ببلاش مش ممكن اغير موبينيل


----------



## MARINSE (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

اني ما اعرف لأن مو بمصر  بس اصور من الدعايات والأعلانات فودافون


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موبينيل طبعآ و بلا منازع
> 
> موبينيل معايا من 8 سنين أحسن خدمة
> 
> ...


 
:new6::new6::new6:

دفعتلك كام موبنيل علشان تقولي الكلام ده يا مرمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا ريت تدفع دنا اللى بدفع 

بس برضة موبينيل و بسسسسسسسسسسسس 



​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

كمااااااااااااااااااااااان

شكلك قبضتي جامد

ماشية معاكي حلاوة ياعم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا حلاوة ولا بقلاوة 

أنا بكع كل شهر 100 ج و ممكن اكتر حسب يعنى 

يا ريت حد من المسئولين يشوفوا ردى هنا و يعفينى من الفلوس اللى بدفعها و يعتبرها دعاية لموبينيل 

و بالنص يا مون مون ماتقلقش


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ولا حلاوة ولا بقلاوة
> 
> ...


 
احم .. اذا كان كدا

انا بشجع موبنيل وتحيا موبنيل

هو فيه احلي من موبنيل ده انا بحبها لله في لله :new8:

لو مش جالي النص انتي عارفة ايه اللي ممكن يحصلك :bomb::boxing::act19::smil16:


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

شكرا جميعا علي ردود بس انا مع موبينيل هي معايا من 4 سنين و شبكتها جمدة علي الاقل احسن من اتصالات  الي معنهاش شبكة اصلا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



Coptic Man قال:


> احم .. اذا كان كدا
> 
> انا بشجع موبنيل وتحيا موبنيل
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

لا عيب انت عارفنى :t17:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



الملك العقرب قال:


> شكرا جميعا علي ردود بس انا مع موبينيل هي معايا من 4 سنين و شبكتها جمدة علي الاقل احسن من اتصالات الي معنهاش شبكة اصلا



صح يا الملك احسن شبكة فعلآ هى موبينيل :flowers:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

و علي فكرة كمان يا فراشة شركة موبينيل شركة مسيحية و فيها مسيحين كتير و صاحب اكبر اسهم فيها نجيب سويرس الصديق الشخصي للبابا و صاحب اليد السخية علي الكنيسة ربنا يباركه و يساعد خدمته


----------



## GIGILOVELY (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

موبينيل طبعا احسن لان شبكتها اطورت وبقت جامدة قوي وانا كان معايا الاول فودافون وكنت بعاني من الشبكة لحد الحمد لله ربنا رحمني
منها وعلي فكرة بابا شغال في موبينيل


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

طب احنا مش اصحاب في منتدي واحد ينفع باباك يجبلي كارت كية عشان الرصيد مفنش خالص ههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



الملك العقرب قال:


> و علي فكرة كمان يا فراشة شركة موبينيل شركة مسيحية و فيها مسيحين كتير و صاحب اكبر اسهم فيها نجيب سويرس الصديق الشخصي للبابا و صاحب اليد السخية علي الكنيسة ربنا يباركه و يساعد خدمته



وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

دى كمان ميزات حلوة قوى


----------



## GIGILOVELY (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

كان يجبلي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## MARINSE (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

هاااااااااااااااا نسيت اقول الكم شي

بان موبنيل موجودة بالعراق باسم عرقنا للأتصالات وايضا صاحبها مسيحي حسب ما اصور

وهي تابعة لأوراسكم تلكوم............


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

حلوة المعلومات دى مارينز​


----------



## MARINSE (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

اي فراشة موبنيل  (عرقنا) هاي الشبكة الأولى بالعراق 

واكو اثير (كويتية للعراق ككل) واسيا سيل(اسرائيل بادارة كردية للعراق ككل)  وكورك (كردية ايضا فقط لشمال عراق)


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*خلى بالكم من نفسكم*
* كدة*
* الأمن الغذائى *
* قصدى*
* الأمن العام *
*عرف مين الى*
* من*
* مصر*
*ولعلمكم جميعا *
*احسن شبكه محمول*
* هى *
*شبكه البصل المحموله *
*قصدى*
* ( المخزنه على مسمار )*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## twety (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*موبينيـــــــــــــــــــــــل*
*طبعا وبلا منازعوسيبكوا من فودا دى وحشه*

*موبينيل شركه مسيحيه *
*الدقيقه لاميركا لجنيه ونص*
*والدقيقه المحليه يوم ماتزبد ب40 قرش*
*عكس فودا اقل دقيقه ب49 قرش*
*غير مميزات تانى كتييييييييير*

*هبقى اجبلكوا الفرق*
*زياريت فوادفون يبطلوا غيرة من موبينيل *
*طبعا العين متغيرش غير من اللى احسن منها*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*بكل ثقه مووووووووووووووووبينييييييييييييل*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

توتى اللى يخليكى

كبرى حجم خط شوية 

انا عميت ههههههههههه

و كمان ماصوتيش لموبينيل فوق صوتيلها علشان تفوز ههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*من عنيا يافراشتى*

*على فكرة كده انا وانتى دفعه *
*بس انتى دفعه سنه كااااااااااااااااااااااام ؟*

*كده الخط واضح يا فراشتى *
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
واضح جدآ​ 
انا دفعة 2002 اتخرجت و أنتى ؟​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

انت جين تتعرفوا هنا و الله يا توتي انت و فراشة  طلعتوا بتفهموا في الشباكات تقريبا يعني


----------



## رميو2007 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

فودافون احسن شكبة فى مصر


----------



## mina1 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*انا من رأى ان كل الشبكات وحشة فى مصر لية

 شبكة موبينيل مغطية البلد كلها ولكن خدمتها مش كويسة أوى

فودافون خدمتها احسن بس مش مفطية البلد

اتصالات مش بتشتفل اساسا

لكن الواحد بيختار الشبكة المغطية البلد وهى طبعا موبينيل​*


----------



## MARINSE (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

هههههههههههه موضوع للتعارف عن طريق الشبكاااااااات ههههههههه 


اسم روعة للموضوع هههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



mina1 قال:


> *انا من رأى ان كل الشبكات وحشة فى مصر لية​*
> 
> *شبكة موبينيل مغطية البلد كلها ولكن خدمتها مش كويسة أوى*​
> *فودافون خدمتها احسن بس مش مفطية البلد*​
> ...


 
طيب يا مينا صوت فوق لموبينيل


----------



## twety (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*انا يافراشتى *
*دفعه 2005*

*اة يا ملك بنتعرف هو غلط يعنى*
*ايه الاحراج العلنى دة بقى :smil13:*

*ماشى ماشى يا ملك كردودة فى المواضيع*
*مع اننا عاملينلك جو للموضوووووووووووووووع*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

رجعنا للخط النونو تانى 

ههههههههههه

ايوة شفتى عامليلة جو حلو فى الموضوع

فراشة و توتى و كلها جناحات بتطير و تعمل هوا و جو منعش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

دفعة 2005 يعنى زى بنتى برضة 

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## جويسى (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر        مع زكر السبب



موبنيل اقوى فى العروض من فودا 
انما ك شبكة اى مكان مغلق بيبقى الموبيل غير متاح ودى مش كويسة
انما الافضل فودا


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

رغم الدعاية الهائلة اللي عملتيها يا فراشة 

برضه فودافون اللي كسبانه لهاية دلوقتي :new6:

الشركة دي فيها حاجة لله في لله


----------



## MARINSE (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ههههههههه بعدها فراشة اسوي دعايات لو خلصت هههه


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

نا بشجع موبينيل عشان هي الاسع انتشار و الاقوي و عروض و كمان فيها حاجة انتو مش وخدين بلكو منها بتحترم العميل جدا و بتحققلو كل رغاباته عشان هي شركة محترمة شركا صلو من اجلي


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> *انا يافراشتى *
> *دفعه 2005*
> 
> *اة يا ملك بنتعرف هو غلط يعنى*
> ...



مش هرد عليكي هسيب فراشة هي الي ترد


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

اصل انا حست ان في حد مظلوم لو سمحتولي اتدخل الملك مظلوم بينكوا


----------



## عمود الدين (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*انا بنسبة لى موبنيل احسن لانة مغطية البلد بنسبة لخدمتها

اما فودفون هى شبكة حلوة لانة عالمية بس انا مبحبهاش

اما اتصالات مبتشتغلش عشان اقول راى فيها

بس بينى وبينك كلة محصل بعضة*


:new4::scenic:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



Coptic Man قال:


> رغم الدعاية الهائلة اللي عملتيها يا فراشة
> 
> 
> برضه فودافون اللي كسبانه لهاية دلوقتي :new6:
> ...




دلوقتى موبينيل اكتر :gy0000:​


----------



## twety (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*بتجيبوا الاحراج لنفسيكوا*

*يالهوووووووووووووى*


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

نتيجة هذه الحرب قربة تتحدد


----------



## joe_dodo4ever (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

انا راى ان فودافون شبكتها اقوى الشبكات فى مصر وشكر على التصويت الجميل ده وربنا معاكم ويحفظكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

مرسي ياباشا علي رايك مع اني مختلف معاك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ممكن نصوت أكتر من مرة :t33:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

هههههههههههههههههه ايه رايك اخد راي الزعيم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

الزعيييييييييييييييم لا يا عم خلاص​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ليه يعني ده طيب اوي ولا انت شيفة حجة تاني


----------



## JOJOTOTY (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*لأن فودا فون يا ريس أولاً شبكة متقدمة في خدمتها وأتصالتها وديماً في جديد وفي تفوق مستمر ويكفي أشتراكها فالجيل الثالث بجدماته كلها المتميزة عن شبكة الأتصالات بذات نفسها لقوة شبكة فودافود ماتفوتش لحظة
ههههههههههههههههههههه:t33:
والكلام كتير بس المهم اللي بيعمل ويثبت نافسة
وأنا عن نافسي فودافون وأتمنلها التطور والتفوق زى ما بتمنا لأى شبكة تانية في مصر
WITH THANKS
***JOJOOTY****​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

طبعا" موبينيل علشان انا بحب ال ( ساويرس) جدا" علشان عارفه هما بيعملوا اد ايه خير وده لوحده كفايه .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ليه يعني ده طيب اوي ولا انت شيفة حجة تاني



ايوة طبعآ طيب و سكرررر هو حد يقدر يقول حاجة غير كدا :wub:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## herooo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

موبنيل هي الافضل   والسبب موبنيل فيها انظمة توفير كتيرة وكمان لما حد بيتصل بيا بتديني فلوس   
وكله يحو الوهات  دا نظام جامد قوي
الدقيقة فية 20 قرش يوم الجمعة والسبت طول اليوم
وباقي ايام الاسبوع بالليل فقط 20 قرش يعني للحبيبة 
وبالنهار 40 قرش
غير كده بتتحاسب بالثانية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

الله يا هيرووووو

عدلت النتيجة ثااااانكس​


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

الله عليك يا بطلنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

يالا بقى صوتوا تانى احيوا الموضووووووووووووووع

اللى يدخل يصوت لموبينيل و بس :smile01

:t23:​


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

اناعن نفسى افضل فودافون
عشان شبكتها بتغطى معايا اغلب المناطق 
وخدمتها كويسة اوى
(معلش بقى يا فراشة) :t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

:smil13:​


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

لالالالالالالالالا
مافيناش من زعل يا فراشة
طظ فى الشبكات كلها ولا تزعليش نفسك ابدا 
بس ......... فودافون بردو احسن :yahoo:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



> بس ......... فودافون بردو احسن :yahoo:



:a82:​


----------



## twety (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> لالالالالالالالا معلش موبينيل طبعا كفايه انها اربعه ريشه



 ميرسى يا عسولة :new8:​


----------



## totty (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

موبينيل طبعا

ساويرس يعنى

من غير ما نتكلم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*




> موبينيل طبعا
> 
> ساويرس يعنى
> 
> من غير ما نتكلم​





:yahoo:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



ghawy_111 قال:


> سيدى الفاضل المسيح يباركك
> وانشالله دايما تكون بخير وعاوز
> اقولك انى افضل شبكة موبينيل
> للاسباب التاليه اولا علشــــان
> ...


 
طيب جميل جدآ :yahoo:

صوت بقى فوق لموبينيل :yahoo:


----------



## ghawy_111 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ياربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
بارك السيد الفاضل نجيب ســــــاويرس
وبارك شركته موبينيل ويارب تكبر اكتــر
واكتر وموبينيل اتاكلم من القلب فعلا
كفايه انها شركه اربعه ريش معناها 
انى مش بدفع فلوس لشركة تدعم 
الجماعات الاسلاميه اللى بتقتل فينا
وفى الاخر الحكومه تقول ده اتنين ولا 
واحد مختل عقليا هو اللى ارتكب 
الجريمه


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

برافو عليك انضم لحزب موبينيل بقى


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

كمان سالوا نجيب
قالوله عامل ايه قدلم عروض فودافون واتصالات
قالهم انا بخاطب الانسان الفقير
اللى مش معاه يدفع كتير لامكانيات هايفه
يعنى الكاميرا وتحويل الرسيد
ايه فايدتهم مع واحد دقيقته غاليه
اغلب المحمول فىايد الطلبه
يعنى الشحن من ابو خمسه ولا عشرة جنيه
وكمان موبينيل بتنفرد وتمتاز بانها 
ارخص دقيقه
ونتحدى


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

هي موبينيل كنتوا فين من زمان


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

أحنا هنا ياباشا وموجودين


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

مية مية يا توتا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



twety قال:


> كمان سالوا نجيب
> قالوله عامل ايه قدلم عروض فودافون واتصالات
> قالهم انا بخاطب الانسان الفقير
> اللى مش معاه يدفع كتير لامكانيات هايفه
> ...



ربنا يعوضك يا نجيب 

ميرسى يا توتى على الخبر الحلو :yahoo:​


----------



## ghawy_111 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

موبينيل اتكلم من القلب
موبينيل عقليه متحرره
موبينيل للغنى والفقير
موبينيل صاحبها عقله كبير
موبينيل بجد عقله مستنير
موبينيل مش عاوزه تفسير
موبينيل اجابة لكل محتار
موبينيل لازم تعرف تختار
موبينيل اتكلم من القلب


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ربنا يسعدنا و يحمينا و ناخد حقنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



ghawy_111 قال:


> موبينيل اتكلم من القلب
> موبينيل عقليه متحرره
> موبينيل للغنى والفقير
> موبينيل صاحبها عقله كبير
> ...












اية الحلاوة دى


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

شعر رائع ده نجيب لو معه هيظبطك فلوس كتير


----------



## twety (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ايه الحلاوة دى بس

يا احراجكوا ياباقى الشبكات
يلا بقى العبوا بعيييييييييد

موبينييييييييييل تكسسسسسسب


----------



## twety (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا نجيب​
> 
> ميرسى يا توتى على الخبر الحلو :yahoo:​


 

اى خدمه يا فراشتى
:yahoo::smil12:


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

اه ده الموبايلات هتعملنا خوت في مخنا


----------



## nonaa (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

موبينيل طبعا احسن شبكه
انا كان معايا الاول فودافون وغيرتها


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

عشان كدا هتدخلي ملاكوت السماوات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

واااااااااااااااااااو

موبينيل الأول :yahoo:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

ها موبينيل مين يزود


----------



## meraaa (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

*موبينيييييييييييييييييييل طبعااااااااا*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى فى رأيك شبكة المحمول الأفضل فى مصر*

صح يا ميرا


----------

